# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Soterramiento de arroyos... una bomba de relojería

## F. Lázaro

Son muchas poblaciones en las que existen arroyos soterrados. Para todas esas poblaciones, dejo la siguiente imagen a ver si por fin toman conciencia (lo dudo) de la bomba de relojería que supone soterrar arroyos y construir encima.

La imagen de más abajo, corresponde a la población pacense de Valverde de Leganés, en la cual, el 6 de noviembre de 1997 la canalización que conducía el arroyo bajo las calles reventó y provocó cuantiosos daños materiales, lo peor... las 3 víctimas mortales que el agua se llevó por delante.


Fuente: Hoy.es

Únicamente aprendemos tragedia tras tragedia, y parece ser que de aquella no aprendieron.

*¿Tiene que ocurrir otra tragedia para que se den cuenta de una vez del peligro que tiene soterrar arroyos?* En fin... aquí lo dejo  :Frown:

----------


## santy

Totalmente de acuerdo F. Lázaro, yo siempre he oído, y es cierto, que el agua siempre busca su cauce, si le quitamos su camino natural, antes o después, lo buscará y lo encontrará como en este caso.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo he dicho hace un rato en Iznajar.
En mi pueblo, La Puebla de los Infantes, existe, un arroyo, que está soterrado.
En su día hace unos 25 años, tres años después de soterrarse, reventó las canalizaciones e inundó toda la zona por donde pasaba.
Pues bien, a final de Febrero, cayó una fuerte tormenta aguas arriba del pueblo, y en el pueblo, haciendo que el nivel subiera.
Tanto que por la tubería de debajo del carril no cabía y saltó por encima. Me han contado que se encontraron piedras que necesitaron dos personas para moverlas. Una alambrada y una puerta totalmente enterradas, y en el pueblo el agua saliendo por las alcantarillas e inundando algunas cases. No fue tanto como hace 25 años, pero a más de uno le recordó aquel momento y hubo momentos muy tensos cuando la gente empezó a ver que le entraba agua por la puerta.

En este enlace os dejo la noticia:
http://elrincondelapuebla.blogspot.c...les-de-la.html

----------


## ben-amar

DE todo esto, lo peor es que tanto los ingenieros como los politicos saben que puede pasar.
Se escudan en que "es muy improbable que ello suceda, vamos, que es imposible que aqui ocurra lo que en......., esta todo muy bien pensado y diseñado"
Cuando al final ocurre, todos se lavan las manos diciendo que es algo que no se puede preveer, que ha llovido mas que nunca, que, igual tambien, la culpa es de cualquier ciudadano, pobre pringao, es que ha taponado el cauce con una construccion ilegal.
Todos son culpables menos ellos, el tiempo, otro arroyo, algun vecino, algun politico de otro pueblo

----------


## Luján

Esas cosas que ocurren en los soterramientos de arroyos son causa de no dar el dinero necesario para hacer bien las obras.

----------


## ben-amar

> Esas cosas que ocurren en los soterramientos de arroyos son causa de no dar el dinero necesario para hacer bien las obras.


Con lo cual, si no se puede hacer bien pues no se hace. Se evitaria lo que ha ocurrido ya en mas de una ocasion

----------


## albertillovernel

Estar obras suelen diseñarse en la mesa de Fulgencio, concejal de urbanismo, y adjudicadas digitalmente a construcciones FEJUAN, SL (FElipe, JUan y ANdrés), empresa con innegable experiencia en la construcción de adosados y cuyos dueños fueron compañeros de la infancia de Eladio, teniente de alcalde. Con semejante respaldo técnico y un limitado presupuesto del que hay que apartar algo para comisiones y pagar sueldos a los cuatro peones contratados por obra y servicios, suele quedar poco más que para enterrar una tubería de un diámetro de 1/4 a1/20 de lo necesario. En sucesivos años (no muchos) los anteriormente citados comienzan a tener constancia del significado del "periodo de retorno", generalmente en el contexto de un juicio por responsabilidad civil subsidiaria. Lo cual no exime que, de realizar la obra FCC, OHL ó Ferrovial el resultado fuera a ser sustancialmente distinto. De ahí mi férrea oposición a tales obras que, además, destruyen invariablemente entornos privilegiados sólo para dar servicio y terrenos a especuladores, mientras se ponen en riesgo vidas humanas.
¿Recordáis un episodio de inundaciones en Villarrubia de los Ojos en mayo de 2007? Cayó una tromba de agua y gran parte del pueblo se inundó, debido a los caces entubados sobre los que se construyó años atrás... Un compañero de trabajo lo definía así: "en el caz donde jugaba de crío, metieron una tubería de hormigón que no ocupaba mi la mitad de su anchura y lo rellenaron". quede como ejemplo de lo que suele ser habitual en este tipo de obras.

----------

